# runtime error 216 at



## 5tarasm (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, people!
I got a trojan in the Internet and removed it using Spybod but 
now I get the message about error 216 every time I close IE 7.
My Windows is legal but I don't have disk with it and can not recover IE7.
What can I do to recover the system?
Here is the log of scan of the system
Thank you for your attention
With respect, Taras


APPCRASH
The name of application	iexplore.exe
version 7.0.6000.16609
47575b9a
The name of module with mistake: msram.dll
Version of module with mistake: 0.0.0.0
2a425e19
Code of interrution: c0000005
0000384a
Version of OS	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
code of language:	1049
Additional information:	17cd
61e5e5868fe5be83e9a29cc400c9d767
bf61
8e3972cd67568077945c258c9d538837


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Your still infected with a subseven trojan

Read and follow carefully

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/259279


----------

